# Droid 2 sbf problem



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I sbfed using the 2.3.3 sbf file. It completed fine but when it rebooted it got stuck at the animation. I booted into stock recovery by holding down the x but I can not get the menu to pop up by pressing the search key or any other key. I have tried redoing the sbf. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you tried a different SBF?

You may also want to try wiping the data partition. Go into stock recovery and press volume up and down at the same time to get to the menu. then use the up and down arrows on the keyboard, and ok to select.


----------



## fiveball02 (Jun 27, 2011)

Instead of search key use volume up and down together.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

fiveball02 said:


> Instead of search key use volume up and down together.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I hear an echo...


----------



## fiveball02 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol. Noticed that when it refreshed

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much I kept seeing the search button everywhere on the net. When I get to a computer I will hit the thanks button.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

